# Regal Tails, a Visual Novel of Pure Art!



## Regal_Tails (Jun 11, 2018)

So, a group of friends of mine came together not too long ago and began making a visual novel game.  And low and behold, we're 4 months in and made astounding progress!  So much so that I just had to show off the marvelous work everyone has done for this project!

Regal Tails is a fantasy novel of a stoic lioness, Naja.






After the death of her son to a reckless war, she ventures out to put an end to the war.  One way or another, she'll end it fighting tooth and nail to do so.





All pieces of art and sprites done by lead designer, Kadrion








Throughout the story you'll be expose to several side characters as they witness to Naja's journey for vengeance.





Become a *Patreon* today and see your fursona interjected into our game as we near completion! 
If not, we also have free demos of our alpha build available to the public as well! 
We'd appreciate any feedback on our game, and we hope you enjoy it! ^^


----------



## Regal_Tails (Jun 11, 2018)

Thank you!  We're working to improve it in ever way possible...specially with our *title menu*!


----------



## Regal_Tails (Jun 11, 2018)

Empress Perjury said:


> It looks great so far! Oof, I would totally want to support you on Patreon to get my OC in there if I could afford it. Maybe


Plenty of options for certain prices if ya ever game!


----------



## Regal_Tails (Jun 11, 2018)

Empress Perjury said:


> Hehe, maybe sometime. My fursona probably wouldn't fit in your world anyway, comsidering her species.


Eh..anything's possible in a fantasy world, specially unique armor designs ;P lol


----------



## Regal_Tails (Jun 11, 2018)

Empress Perjury said:


> Ooh, true. I'll consider it.


Till then, enjoy the game as it is ^3^


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 12, 2018)

OOOhhoooo these are nice! I look forward to it's completion and pray to all the gods that your progress will be steady


----------



## Regal_Tails (Jun 12, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> OOOhhoooo these are nice! I look forward to it's completion and pray to all the gods that your progress will be steady


Sadly our artist will be going to college after the summer, but hopefully we'll be 80% of the game by then!  So feel free to keep tabs on us! :3


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 12, 2018)

Regal_Tails said:


> Sadly our artist will be going to college after the summer, but hopefully we'll be 80% of the game by then!  So feel free to keep tabs on us! :3


i do hope they make time for the game every now and then. the camp environment art is stunning


----------

